# FS: 140 Gallon Tank and Stand with Photo



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone looking for a 140gallon tank that has a footprint of (48 x 24 x 30 inches)?

Someone i know is asking me to help him dispose of this tank coz he has upgraded to a bigger one.

The price is $225 and the tank will come with the following:

- Oak Stand and matching canopy
- Bulbs/flourescents for the lighting system (T5 & metal Halide bulbs)
- power supply for the lighting system
- Hydor Koralia Powerhead

NOT INCLUDED : Canister Filters

A pick-up will be required to move this as well as maybe 3 to 4 people to carry it. Pick up at Vancouver, a short distance from Exit 26 of Hwy 1. 

PM me if interested and I will hook you up with him.

Cheers!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man.. If this only came up a few weeks earlier...

Free bump for good deal


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

free bump for great price


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

ttt pls....


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

trade for a 72 gallon ?


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Tank's not mine, Scott... and the owner has just upgraded to a 240gallon. 

Thanks for the interest, tho.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

seems like a good deal free bump


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

smoking deal should go fairly quick...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

some reason I cant enlarge the photo..


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya I can't either.. That is a smokin deal.


----------



## Adam Sandler (Oct 31, 2012)

Very interested! Would like to see a larger photo of it as I can't enlarge the one in the ad!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

The tank is pending


----------



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

PM sent......


----------



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

sold  giggidy


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

I just got confirmation from my friend (seller)... tank & stand have indeed been sold! 

Enjoy your new tank, Dave!

Thanks to all that showed interest...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple useful threads you should probably read:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fieds-27/how-close-your-classified-ads-24566/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/prob...u-post-classified-ads-here-please-read-26980/


----------



## shannan143 (Nov 5, 2012)

How do i post my own add in here? i disparately need a new large tank for my dragon


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to the specific section you would like to start a thread. In your particular case for a tank, it would be: Freshwater Equipment Classifieds 
At the bottom of the page you will see a red button that says "post new thread" click on that and pretty easy from that point.
You'll find some helpful info here as well: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-23775/
Just made a thread with better instructions, can be found here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/prob...tions-48/how-post-thread-classified-ad-33704/
If you have any questions feel free to message me


----------

